

#GamerGate – An Issue with Two Sides - Frozenlock
http://techcrunch.com/2014/09/25/gamergate-an-issue-with-2-sides/

======
Goladus
For more, follow the KotakuInAction subreddit:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAction](http://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAction)

The wiki has a good collection of links:

[http://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAction/wiki/index](http://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAction/wiki/index)

~~~
davidgerard
[http://rationalwiki.org/wiki/Gamergate](http://rationalwiki.org/wiki/Gamergate)
is extensively referenced.

~~~
Goladus
That wiki page is not a neutral or even trustworthy source.

------
Frozenlock
If you didn't follow, it might be worth your time to search a little about it.

In a weird way, almost all 'news' websites are on one side, while the other
side (gamers), are on youtube and some other social medias not yet censored.
(Thunderf00t got his Twitter account suspended, reddit threads are being
deleted...)

Journalists hating their readers, feminists, straight white males...
DRAMAAAAA!

